# News - PC ACTION: Webfundstück: Der beste Fun-Stuff des Tages



## System (19. Mai 2009)

*News - PC ACTION: Webfundstück: Der beste Fun-Stuff des Tages*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,684891


----------



## invo (19. Mai 2009)

pcaction könnte auch spastisaft verkaufen ...


----------



## Atropa (19. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

hihi, Antispasti-Bar.....Kindergarten-Niveau und einfach nur höchstgradig dumm, dass man sowas hier auf PCG auch noch verlinkt, unglaublich.


----------



## Huskyboy (19. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

naja man versucht halt jetzt die PCAction als webplattform zu "etablieren" nachdem es mit dem heft so bergab geht das die wohl dieses jahr nicht überlebt

nur ist seit Fränkel und Hesse nicht mehr da sind das heft einfach müll geworden und die website ist noch schlimmer..


----------



## Boesor (19. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 19.05.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> nur ist seit Fränkel und Hesse nicht mehr da sind das heft einfach müll geworden und die website ist noch schlimmer..



das kommt mir so bekannt vor.
ich meine fast, das hättest du so oder so ähnlich schon 1- 2 oder 100 mal geschrieben.


----------



## Huskyboy (19. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 19.05.2009 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 19.05.2009 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kann man garnicht oft genug schreiben, und das PCA am ende ist sieht ja jeder der IVW zahlen lesen kann


----------



## Atropa (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 19.05.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> naja man versucht halt jetzt die PCAction als webplattform zu "etablieren"



Das dürfen sie ja gerne machen, aber hier Behindertenwitze als "Fun-Stuff" abzutun ist schon extrem armseelig.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



> Freitag: am frühen Abend bedient man sich nach Herzenslust an der Antispasti-Bar ... *mit Mongo-Saft.*
> 
> Quelle



   

Atropa hat's schon  treffend formuliert: armselig.


----------



## Memphis11 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> > Freitag: am frühen Abend bedient man sich nach Herzenslust an der Antispasti-Bar ... *mit Mongo-Saft.*
> >
> > Quelle
> 
> ...



Ich würde das als schwarzen humor bezeichnen, ich will hier nix vorheucheln, ich mußte über den blödsinn lachen  , ich weiß ich bin armseelig


----------



## Worrel (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> > Freitag: am frühen Abend bedient man sich nach Herzenslust an der Antispasti-Bar ... *mit Mongo-Saft.*
> >
> > Quelle
> 
> ...


Dabei war das noch das Beste dieser Episode ...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das als schwarzen humor bezeichnen, ich will hier nix vorheucheln, ich mußte über den blödsinn lachen  , ich weiß ich bin armseelig


Naja, wenn man beruflich mit Menschen zu tun hat, welche als körperlich oder geistig behindert einzustufen sind und dann solche Sprüche lesen muss, die einfach nur menschenverachtend sind, geht mir das doch entschieden zu weit.

Das hat auch meines Erachtens nix mit Schwarzem Humor zu tun.  

Die Leute können nichts dafür, das sie so sind wie sie sind.


----------



## Memphis11 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 09:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht, um so länger man darüber nachdenkt um so witzloser wird es, da ich aber kein moral apostel bin und auch keiner sein will, überlass ich das anderen leuten, dir z.B


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht, um so länger man darüber nachdenkt um so witzloser wird es, da ich aber kein moral apostel bin und auch keiner sein will, überlass ich das anderen leuten, dir z.B


Das hat nichts mit Moralapostel zu tun.

Ich finde es nur erschreckend, wenn man sich über Leute lustig macht, die für ihre geistige oder körperliche Verfassung nichts können. Und aufgrund dieses Umstands gehört dieser Personenkreis meines Erachtens vor solchen "Späßen" geschützt.  
Behinderte verstehen den Witz nicht und können sich auch nicht anderweitig "verteidigen".

Da lässt man einfach solche Sprüche.


----------



## lenymo (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 09:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja ich fands lustig weil ich beim Worten wie Spasti und Mongo eher an sowas denke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als an einen wirklich behinderten Menschen.


----------



## Memphis11 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 09:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wiso sollte man geistig behinderte vor solchen sprüchen schützen, die diese witze e nicht verstehn  
Das ist eben schon alles eine frage der moral und gutem anstand.
Ich selber würde solche dummen witze natürlich nicht in der öffentlichkeit reißen, sondern nur im engen freundeskreis  , wie schon gesagt ich bin eben kein heuchler.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wiso sollte man geistig behinderte vor solchen sprüchen schützen, die diese witze e nicht verstehn


Damit Leute wie du keine Gelegenheit bekommen sich über etwas lustig zu machen, was absolut nicht lustig ist.  



			
				Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eben schon alles eine frage der moral und gutem anstand.


Warum lachst du dann darüber, wenn es sich doch eigentlich nicht gehört? :-o 



			
				Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich selber würde solche dummen witze natürlich nicht in der öffentlichkeit reißen, sondern nur im engen freundeskreis  , wie schon gesagt ich bin eben kein heuchler.


Schön für dich, was hat das noch mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Memphis11 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1.Ich denke nicht das ich mir jetzt von dir erklären lassen muss über was ich lachen darf und über was nicht.

2.Weil ich nicht so ein verklemmter furz bin so wie du  

3.Sag du es mir, ich hab es vergessen.


----------



## Atropa (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.Weil ich nicht so ein verklemmter furz bin so wie du



Was hat das mit verklemmtheit zu tun ?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Ich denke nicht das ich mir jetzt von dir erklären lassen muss über was ich lachen darf und über was nicht.


  

Ich hatte auch nicht vor, dir vorzuschreiben über *was* du lachen sollst oder auch nicht, sondern ich habe gefragt, *warum* du darüber lachst.  



			
				Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> 2.Weil ich nicht so ein verklemmter furz bin so wie du


q.e.e.


----------



## Memphis11 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

ich sag mal so

wenn man das niveau in der PCA haben will bitte (die machts eh nicht mehr lange) aber das braucht man auf PCG wohl kaum, die zielgruppe ist ja angeblich ne völlig andere, also warum dann (schlechte) witze importieren


----------



## Memphis11 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kennst du das nicht von früher als kind in der kirche z.B, wenn man nicht lachen soll  ist es am lustigsten, wenn nicht hast du was verpasst damals


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du das nicht von früher als kind in der kirche z.B, wenn man nicht lachen soll  ist es am lustigsten, wenn nicht hast du was verpasst damals


Du flüchtest dich hier in eine fadenscheinige Argumentation, versuchst, die Diskussion zu verschleppen - ich gratuliere dir, es ist gelungen.


----------



## Memphis11 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, wo kann ich jetzt meine CCs raute abholen


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, wo kann ich jetzt meine CCs raute abholen



Keine Ahnung, wenn du aber folgende zwei Fragen beantworten solltest, ohne in Polemik und Ausflüchte zu verfallen, steht der Karriere als CC nichts im Wege.   



			
				Atropa am 20.05.2009 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gib dir Mühe, dann klappt's auch mit dem CC!


----------



## Memphis11 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Warum ich über sowas lachen kann wird wohl ein stark behütetes geheimnis bleiben, da kannst du noch so lange mit den füßchen am boden rumzappeln wie du willst


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 21.05.2009 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ich über sowas lachen kann wird wohl ein stark behütetes geheimnis bleiben, da kannst du noch so lange mit den füßchen am boden rumzappeln wie du willst



Wenn du nicht einmal in der Lage bist, simple Fragen wie obige zu beantworten, solltest du Kommentare wie:



			
				Memphis11 am 20.05.2009 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde das als schwarzen humor bezeichnen, ich will hier nix vorheucheln, ich mußte über den blödsinn lachen  , ich weiß ich bin armseelig



einfach mal stecken lassen. Ich kann darüber nicht lachen und du verweigerst mir jedwede Antwort darauf, was an einem Behinderten-Witz so "lustig" ist. Für so eine Nummer habe ich nunmal kein Verständnis.  

Ende der Diskussion.


----------



## Memphis11 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 21.05.2009 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 21.05.2009 09:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das lustige an dem ganzen ist, das du scheinbar wirklich glaubst das mich das interessiert,  für was du verständnis hast und für was nicht, vielleicht soll ich dir auch noch erklären warum ich das lustig finde  

Ich kann eben über einen behinderten witz lachen punkt aus fertig, ich denke nicht das ich mich jetzt deswegen am nächsten  baum aufhängen werde.  

Wenn du zum lachen in den keller gehn mußt ist das deine sache aber löchere mich bitte nicht mit deinen kindergarten fragen.


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn man beruflich mit Menschen zu tun hat, welche als körperlich oder geistig behindert einzustufen sind und dann solche Sprüche lesen muss, die einfach nur menschenverachtend sind, geht mir das doch entschieden zu weit.


Ein sehr großer Prozentsatz des Humors zieht seinen Witz daraus, daß er auf irgendwessen Kosten geht oder daß irgendwer was ziemlich dummes macht.

Und mal abgesehen vom "Niveau" dieses speziellen Witzes - wieso sollte man Witze über Blondinen, Mantafahrer, Rentner, Patienten, Polen, Hartz4 Empfänger, Politessen, Junkies, Bäcker, Kriegsveteranen, Leichenbestatter, Anwälte oder ganz allgemein über Männer & Frauen machen, aber über Behinderte nicht?

Man kann's auch übertreiben mit der Political Correctness.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 21.05.2009 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 21.05.2009 09:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich versteh ja dass du über sowas nicht lachen kannst und willst, aber du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft eine Antwort auf die Frage erwarten, WARUM er darüber lacht. Was soll er da schon antworten? Er lacht halt weil er es lustig findet. 

Und dass man über sowas lachen kann macht einen noch lange nicht zum schlechten Menschen. Mario Barth und seine Witze sind für meinen Geschmack oberflächlich und dumm, deshalb zieh ich aber keine Rückschlüsse auf die Persönlichkeit, Intelligenz oder Moral von Leuten, die über seine Witze lachen. Ich verlange auch keine Erklärung von ihnen. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich teilweise über Witze lachen, die weit unterhalb der Gürtellinie sind. Auch über Behindertenwitze. Was sagt das jetzt über mich aus? Richtig, gar nichts. 

SSA


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.05.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh ja dass du über sowas nicht lachen kannst und willst, aber du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft eine Antwort auf die Frage erwarten, WARUM er darüber lacht. Was soll er da schon antworten? Er lacht halt weil er es lustig findet.


Das ist auch sein gutes Recht. Ich finde es nur anstössig. Ganz einfach.



			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.05.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dass man über sowas lachen kann macht einen noch lange nicht zum schlechten Menschen.


Hab ich auch nicht behauptet. :-o 
Ich denken nur, man sollte vorher überlegen über was man da eigentlich lacht und inwiefern das andere Menschen verletzen könnte, selbst wenn sie davon nichts mibekommen. Denn es gibt immer jemanden der sich für solche Menschen einsetzt, mit denen beruflich zu tun etc. und die das einfach nicht nachvollziehen können, das man über sowas plumpes lachen kann. Ja, man kann sagen, dass das was mit Anstand und Moral zu tun hat.



			
				SoSchautsAus am 21.05.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario Barth und seine Witze sind für meinen Geschmack oberflächlich und dumm, deshalb zieh ich aber keine Rückschlüsse auf die Persönlichkeit, Intelligenz oder Moral von Leuten, die über seine Witze lachen. Ich verlange auch keine Erklärung von ihnen. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich teilweise über Witze lachen, die weit unterhalb der Gürtellinie sind. Auch über Behindertenwitze. Was sagt das jetzt über mich aus? Richtig, gar nichts.


Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, verurteile ich niemanden. Wenn ich aber jemanden Behindertenwitze madig mache, indem ich nach dem Warum frage und derjenige nichts weiter bringt als Polemik und Ausflüchte, kann ich irgendwo schon auf die Person hinter den Postings schliessen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 21.05.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 09:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Niveau spielt da wohl die ausschlaggebende Rolle ...


----------



## Memphis11 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Sag mal kapierst du es nicht, es ist mir völlig egal was du jetzt aus meinen posts für schlüsse ziehst, druck sie dir aus und häng sie dir an die wand.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 21.05.2009 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal kapierst du es nicht, es ist mir völlig egal was du jetzt aus meinen posts für schlüsse ziehst, druck sie dir aus und häng sie dir an die wand.


Äh.. wenn du noch irgendwelche anderen "Sorgen" hast, schreib mir ne PM.
Es interessiert sich hier niemand für irgendwelche Streitereien und Postings ohne Bezug zum Thema.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich muss hier nochmal etwas klarstellen:



			
				Worrel am 21.05.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 20.05.2009 09:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig, und der Ausdruck "menschenverachtend" hat hier nichts zu suchen und ist definitv überzogen. Plump, anstössig oder unterste Schublade trifft es eher, wobei dies nur meine Meinung ist.



			
				Worrel am 21.05.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr großer Prozentsatz des Humors zieht seinen Witz daraus, daß er auf irgendwessen Kosten geht oder daß irgendwer was ziemlich dummes macht.


Und dieser Umstand lässt mich halt gegen Behindertenwitze aufbegehren. Oder darf ich das nicht?



			
				Worrel am 21.05.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mal abgesehen vom "Niveau" dieses speziellen Witzes - wieso sollte man Witze über Blondinen, Mantafahrer, Rentner, Patienten, Polen, Hartz4 Empfänger, Politessen, Junkies, Bäcker, Kriegsveteranen, Leichenbestatter, Anwälte oder ganz allgemein über Männer & Frauen machen, aber über Behinderte nicht?



Du kannst über jeden Witz soviel lachen wie du willst und du kannst auch ebenso viele Witze machen wie du willst. Humor ist Geschmackssache. Darf ich aufgrund dieses Umstandes niemanden darauf hinweisen, das ich manches nicht witzig finde? Wohl kaum.  

@Memphis:

Warum diese Geheimniskrämerei?

Entweder du stehst zum Witz oder nicht. Wenn du denkst, ich würde mit erhobenem Zeigefinger auf dich zeigen und verkünden "Der macht sich über Behinderte lustig!", liegst du falsch, das ist Kinderkram. Ich würde es einfach akzeptieren. Und wenn du das schon früher getan hättest, wäre dieser Diskurs um einiges kürzer ausgefallen ^^. Es liegt nicht in meinem Interesse, irgendwen dumm  zu machen / fertig zu machen.
Aber womöglich habe ich dir den Witz derart madig gemacht, dass du gar nicht mehr über ihn lachen kannst (was ich mit Absicht getan habe!  ).
Naja, schreib mir ne PM oder auch nicht, ich hätt's bloss gerne gewußt.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich muss unserem nikiburstr8x hier einfach mal Recht geben. 

Behinderte sind einfach eine Gruppe die zum einen für ihren 'Umstand' nichts können, zum anderen auch keine Möglichkeit haben irgendwas zu ändern.

Das mal zu meiner persönlichen Meinung zu diesem Thema ohne Wertung gg.über anderen Leuten.

Meine offizielle Meinung als CO in diesem Forum: wir sind hier auf einer Spieleseite eines Magazins, ich wüsste nicht, was solche 'Witze' hier überhaupt verloren haben. Genauso wenig würde ich verstehen, wenn ich hier Witze über Blondinen, Politessen etc. finde.

Es hat hier einfach nichts verloren, schon garnicht, wenn das Thema an sich kontrovers ist.
Auf der einen Seite wird, auch von Sternies, gefordert, dass sich Computec bitte aus der gesamten Diskussion rund um "Killerspiele" raushalten soll. Davon ab, das dieses Thema dichter am Bereich "Spiele" anzusiedeln ist wie Behindertenwitze, sehe ich es hier genauso: Computec möchte sich bitte komplett aus solchen Themen raushalten ... sie haben hier einfach nichts verloren.

Für "Fun-Stuff", wenn ich auf der Suche wäre, hat Computec doch lachschon.de gekauft, oder nicht? Da such ich mir dann die 'Witze' ...


----------



## Memphis11 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

@niki

Das ich es lustig fand habe ich doch von anfang an gesagt, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was du jetzt immer noch von mir willst, mittlerweile ist es mir vergangen, aber das liegt nicht nur an der diskussion hier, sondern auch das ich nicht 3 tage lang über den selben müll lachen kann.

Wenn man über behinderten witze ganz allgemein länger nachdenkt , ist kein einziger mehr lustig, ich finde aber nicht das das der sinn und zweck von witzen ist.
Ich verstehe und respektiere das nicht alle leute über sowas lachen können, aber in der comedy geht es nunmal dreckig zu  

PS:Wie man zu einem witz stehn kann, den man selbst nicht erzählt hat, das musst du mir noch genauer erklären


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 22.05.2009 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> PS:Wie man zu einem witz stehn kann, den man selbst nicht erzählt hat, das musst du mir noch genauer erklären


Damit meinte ich Folgendes: Du fandest den Witz anfangs komisch, dann hast du dich entschieden ein Geheimnis draus zu machen, warum der Witz komisch ist. Hätte ich nicht so tief gebohrt und nach dem Warum gefragt, wäre die Diskussion wohl nicht so ausgeufert.

Du hast quasi ziemlich schnell deine Meinung bezüglich des Witzes geändert oder zumindest "verschleiern" wollen (Die Sache mit dem Geheimnis ^^), anstatt von vornherein zum Witz zu stehen, sprich ein Spruch wie Folgenden zu bringen: " Es ist mir doch egal was du über mich denkst, ich find's halt lustig!"

Naja, Schwamm drüber.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 22.05.2009 08:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss unserem nikiburstr8x hier einfach mal Recht geben.
> 
> Behinderte sind einfach eine Gruppe die zum einen für ihren 'Umstand' nichts können, zum anderen auch keine Möglichkeit haben irgendwas zu ändern.
> 
> ...



wo muss ich unterscheiben? aber ohne das ich ne Waschmaschine kauf bitte   

Aber ich geh davon aus das Computec irgendwie versucht mehr "leser" auf die PCA seite zu kriegen, denn die wird mittlerweile doch ziemlich leer, das würde auch den Artikel mit der eigenwerbung für die PCA website im Heft erklären wo ja 2 rumerzählen wie toll es da wär

da man das Heft wohl bald einstellen werden muss, denn so langsam werden die leserzahlen wirklich bedenklich, und man aus PCAction ne "Webcommunity" machen will, sagt ja schon der name mittlerweile aus


----------



## Worrel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.05.2009 07:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 21.05.2009 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher. Aber wenn du dich dann schon aus P.C. über Behindertenwitze auslässt, solltest du deine Meinung gegenüber Witzen über Blondinen, Mantafahrer, Rentner, Patienten, Polen, Hartz4 Empfänger, Politessen, Junkies, Bäcker, Kriegsveteranen, Leichenbestatter, Anwälte oder ganz allgemein über Männer & Frauen ebenso an deinem P.C. Richtmaß messen, denn die können schließlich mehr oder weniger auch nix dafür, daß sie zur Witzzielscheibe geworden sind.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 22.05.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 22.05.2009 07:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alle von dir angesprochenen können sich gegen diese witze verteidigen, behinderte im normalfall nicht, das ist der unterschied


----------



## Worrel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 22.05.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> alle von dir angesprochenen können sich gegen diese witze verteidigen, behinderte im normalfall nicht, das ist der unterschied


  
Was heißt bei dir "verteidigen"?
Und was ist bei dir ein "Normalfall" eines Behinderten?

- Ein Rollstuhlfahrer mit Contergan-Ärmchen, der immer einen Pfleger dabei hat, kann sich ja zum Beispiel problemlos verbal gegen Behindertenwitze wehren.
- Ebenso ein Behinderter, der aufgrund einer Verkürzung der Achillessehnen(?) komisch läuft (quasi nur auf den vorderen Fußhälften)
- oder ein Kleinwüchsiger
- oder ....
- ...

Eigentlich gibt es nur eine Sorte Behinderte, die aufgrund der Menschenwürde besonders schützenswert sind, und das sind die schwer geistig Behinderten, wenn diese aufgrund ihrer Behinderung gar nicht verstehen _können_, daß sie gerade jemand verarscht.

btw: Es gibt auch eine Comedysendung VON Behinderten, die in dieser Sendung selber Witze über ihre Behinderungen machen ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P88zziDJks )


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

diejenigen auf die das "antispasti" bildchen abzieht werden schon ziemliche probleme haben sich dagegen zu verteidigen

die PCAction könnte ja mal Judenwitze machen, was da wohl los wär..

vermutlich wär der schleichende tot des magazins dann ganz schnell ..


----------



## Memphis11 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.05.2009 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 22.05.2009 10:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es eigentlich auch einen knopf wo man dich auf pause schalten kann   

Ich habe doch nie wirklich ein geheimnis daraus gemacht , lies doch meinen ersten post über das thema, mir war es nur zu dumm mich rechtfertigen zu müssen warum man über sowas lachen kann, das selbe wäre wenn dich einer fragen würde, warum du daruf stehst, bei mondschein einen geblasen zu bekommen  
Richtig es gibt keine plausible erklärung dafür


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 22.05.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 22.05.2009 07:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö. Muss ich nicht, da messe ich gerne mit zweierlei Maß.  
Ich erachte nun mal Behinderte zu einem Personenkreis über die man keine Witze macht, ist das so schwer zu verstehen?  

Du kannst dich ja gerne über Blondinen-Witze aufregen, ich wage aber zu bezweifeln, ob das ähnliche Wellen schlagen würde wie ein niveauloser Behindertenwitz.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 22.05.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich auch einen knopf wo man dich auf pause schalten kann


Da musst du schon meinen Account hacken.  



			
				Memphis11 am 22.05.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe doch nie wirklich ein geheimnis daraus gemacht


Doch, hast du, nämlich hier:



			
				Memphis11 am 21.05.2009 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ich über sowas lachen kann wird wohl ein stark behütetes geheimnis bleiben, da kannst du noch so lange mit den füßchen am boden rumzappeln wie du willst


  



			
				Memphis11 am 22.05.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> lies doch meinen ersten post über das thema, mir war es nur zu dumm mich rechtfertigen zu müssen warum man über sowas lachen kann,


Warum hast du es dann nicht einfach getan? Warum hast du dich nicht gerechtfertigt?
Kann es sein, das es doch nicht so lustig war?  



			
				Memphis11 am 22.05.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> das selbe wäre wenn dich einer fragen würde, warum du daruf stehst, bei mondschein einen geblasen zu bekommen


Was soll dieser absolut an den Haaren herbeigezogene Vergleich?  



			
				Memphis11 am 22.05.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig es gibt keine plausible erklärung dafür


Wie, keine Antwort auf eine so simple Frage? Vielleicht hat es demjenigen gefallen, bei Mondschein einen BJ zu bekommen, warum sollte er mit einer Antwort hinter dem Berg halten?  
(immer dieses Off-Topic  )


----------



## Memphis11 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ja, und ich fand den behinderten witz am anfang lustig, so und nun  

Jetzt sind wir wieder am anfang und drehen uns um kreis


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 22.05.2009 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich gibt es nur eine Sorte Behinderte, die aufgrund der Menschenwürde besonders schützenswert sind, und das sind die schwer geistig Behinderten, wenn diese aufgrund ihrer Behinderung gar nicht verstehen _können_, daß sie gerade jemand verarscht.



Und der Witz, welchen ich hier anprangere, bezieht sich auf genau diesen Behinderten-Kreis:



> Freitag: am frühen Abend bedient man sich nach Herzenslust an der Antispasti-Bar ... *mit Mongo-Saft.*
> 
> Quelle



Vom Downsyndrom Betroffene werden häufig auch Mongos genannt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 22.05.2009 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und ich fand den behinderten witz am anfang lustig, so und nun
> 
> Jetzt sind wir wieder am anfang und drehen uns um kreis


Du hast Post!

Diesen Diskurs müssen wir nun wirklich nicht hier fortsetzen.


----------



## Worrel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.05.2009 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö. Muss ich nicht, da messe ich gerne mit zweierlei Maß.


Das ist aber inkonsequent.  



> Ich erachte nun mal Behinderte zu einem Personenkreis über die man keine Witze macht, ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


Nein, schwer zu verstehen ist bloß, wieso bei dir eben NUR Behindertenwitze tabu sind.



> Du kannst dich ja gerne über Blondinen-Witze aufregen, ich wage aber zu bezweifeln, ob das ähnliche Wellen schlagen würde wie ein niveauloser Behindertenwitz.


Nichts liegt mir ferner. Meine "darüber macht man keine Witze" Grenze ist relativ klein, eigentlich mag ich lediglich keine rassistischen "Witze".


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 22.05.2009 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, schwer zu verstehen ist bloß, wieso bei dir eben NUR Behindertenwitze tabu sind.


Ich tabuisiere keine Behinderten-Witze.  

Ich habe schon einmal geschrieben, das ihr eure Witze reißen könnt und lachen könnt, wie ihr wollt. Ich verbiete es niemanden. Denn es ist Geschmackssache.

Ich werde trotzdem gegen derlei Niveaulosigkeiten aufbegehren.

So wie du gegen rassistische Witze womöglich aufbegehrst. 

Edit:



			
				Worrel am 22.05.2009 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine "darüber macht man keine Witze" Grenze ist relativ klein, eigentlich mag ich lediglich keine rassistischen "Witze".


Wie inkonsequent von dir.


----------



## Worrel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.05.2009 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 22.05.2009 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das "bei dir" hab ich nur aus Spaß dahin geschrieben, ehrlich.



> So wie du gegen rassistische Witze womöglich aufbegehrst.


Tu ich nicht, weil mir klar ist, daß unterschiedliche menschen => unterschiedlicher Humor.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 22.05.2009 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> > So wie du gegen rassistische Witze womöglich aufbegehrst.
> 
> 
> Tu ich nicht, weil mir klar ist, daß unterschiedliche menschen => unterschiedlicher Humor.


Und die Unterschiede beim Humor geben den ausschlaggebenden Punkt, sämtliche Witze als witzig anzusehen und nichts anderes? Also können wir jetzt auch mit KZ-Witzen anfangen, ohne das jemand dagegen aufbegehren ( ich liebe dieses Wort!  ) darf?

Ich weiss, ist ein blöder Vergleich.


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 22.05.2009 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 22.05.2009 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu einem Witz gehören immer zwei: einer, der ihn erzählt und einer, dem er erzählt wird.
Und da würde ich halt lediglich  bei rassistischen Witzen sagen "das finde ich nicht mehr witzig, weil : <...>".
Und das ist meine private Auffassung.

Was hier im Forum geduldet wird, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte und richtet sich in erster Linie nach der Netiquette (siehe Link ganz unten).


----------



## nikiburstr8x (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 23.05.2009 07:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu einem Witz gehören immer zwei: einer, der ihn erzählt und einer, dem er erzählt wird.
> Und da würde ich halt lediglich  bei rassistischen Witzen sagen "das finde ich nicht mehr witzig, weil : <...>".
> Und das ist meine private Auffassung.


Und ich finde aus Gründen, die du selbst nennst, dass spezielle Behindertenwitze nicht witzig sind:



			
				Worrel am 22.05.2009 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich gibt es nur eine Sorte Behinderte, die aufgrund der Menschenwürde besonders schützenswert sind, und das sind die schwer geistig Behinderten, wenn diese aufgrund ihrer Behinderung gar nicht verstehen _können_, daß sie gerade jemand verarscht.



Dazu würde ich auch noch Witze über körperlich Behinderte zählen.



			
				Worrel am 23.05.2009 07:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hier im Forum geduldet wird, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte und richtet sich in erster Linie nach der Netiquette (siehe Link ganz unten).


Das ist ein ganz interessanter Punkt. In der Netiquette steht nichts von "Macht keine Witze über Contergan-Geschädigte."

Aber gehört das nicht zur Selbstverständlichkeit? :-o 
Was soll man denn von einem Forum halten, wo solche Witze an der Tagesordnung sind und per News durchs Forum getragen werden? (überspitzt formuliert! So ist es ja noch nicht.)


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 23.05.2009 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 23.05.2009 07:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig. 
Deshalb darf man hier auch Sachen posten wie zB:
in diesem Posting.



> Aber gehört das nicht zur Selbstverständlichkeit? :-o


Nein.

Wobei man natürlich noch unterscheiden muß zwischen einem konkreten Behinderten, auf dessen Kosten der Witz "vor Ort" gemacht wird oder, wie im Falle dieses Cartoons eben einem bzw drei x-beliebiger Behinderter, die nicht näher benannt sind.

Ersteres dürfte dann unter den Absatz mit "posten sie bitte in einem freundlichen Tonfall" / "Keine anderen Forenuser beleidigen!" (sinngemäß) fallen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Worrel am 23.05.2009 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb darf man hier auch Sachen posten wie zB:
> in diesem Posting.


Das ist witzig!   

Dann wäre das ja geklärt.  

Obwohl ...   :-o


----------

